# my Aldabras



## Chipdog (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are a few pics I have taken of my buddies so far.
PS they love to run from me still so it is hard to take great pictures.






























taking a drink from their pond. 

Since I live down in Miami Florida I am able to keep them outside 99% of the year. So they have the run of the whole backyard. Plenty of grass to chomp on and they love the ficus leaves for some reason. I also put out a head of romaine or other lettuce every day or so.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 28, 2008)

They are so dark. Really nice. I love the pic of him drinking!


----------



## HermanniChris (Jan 28, 2008)

Beautiful Aldabras

They are amazing tortoises, you're lucky to be in FL with them. I am in NJ with mine so plans for a new room for it are in motion already.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 28, 2008)

They are just so sweet looking. What size & weight are they now?


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 28, 2008)

Great pics and beautiful torts. How many do you have?


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 28, 2008)

They are so cute!! great pics


----------



## cvalda (Jan 28, 2008)

Super pictures! They look like big teddy bears!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 28, 2008)

Great pictures Chip  They are looking great.

Danny


----------



## Chipdog (Jan 28, 2008)

I have two Aldabras. The one that I think may be the male is about 8.5 inches and 4.25 lbs and the one that I was told is a female is 7.5 inches and 3.5 lbs.

Thank you all for the wonderful comments.

I will keep you all posted as I take more pictures.

Chip


----------



## newbie (Feb 4, 2008)

wow!! is that real picture? that's so cute!!!!


----------



## wayne.bob (Feb 8, 2008)

beautiful torts. just amazing!


----------



## T-P (Feb 10, 2008)

I agree with Wayne.bob there!
beautiful


----------



## Chipdog (Dec 20, 2008)

I just wanted to give a growth update.
I took my torts in the be weighed and the smaller one is now 7.8 lbs 11 inches and the bigger one is 11.5 lbs and 12 inches.

So it looks like I got some growth out of 2008.

Happy holidays to all

Chip


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed that you first posted your pictures in January almost a whole year away. I think you're going to be surprised at how fast they grow. Even faster than Sulcata, if that's possible!

Yvonne


----------



## floridajake (Dec 20, 2008)

They are looking amazing Chip, the South Florida sun down here is good to torts isn't it?


----------



## Chipdog (Dec 20, 2008)

well it was great for them up until July when I moved to South Carolina


----------

